# UK Family Visitor Visa vs Tourist Visa for visiting husband



## lushelectric (Aug 27, 2013)

Hello 

I married my british partner in June whilst on a tourist visa and once my visa expired I left the uk to the schengen area and am in germany currently. Originally he was to join me and possibly we go back under an EU family permit after living in another eu country, however, he has started a new job which should satisfy the financial requirement so we are weighing up which route to take for me to apply for my visa.

I want to visit my husband and friends soon for a few weeks, do I have to apply for the family visitors visa or can i go on a tourist visa? 

And I have not been back to Australia since december 2012-previously I was on a 2 year youth mobility visa that expired in june 2012. And I was in London on a tourist from december to june..and i was questioned throughly about why I was visiting again and whether i intended to work and had my bags searched but got a 6 month visa after i answered questions and they did this

So I'm worried about ties to home country and whether they would know at the border I was married to him if I went as a tourist and didn't disclose I was visiting him? I have no intention of overstaying but I don't want it to look this way. I could also disclose and show them our marriage certificate which I have. 

And I have made an appointment for a one year working visa for germany before my 90 day schengen once expires so would return to berlin..

Would funds, a printout of this german visa appointment be sufficient proof I wouldn't overstay to the officer? I intend to return to berlin anyway and if he were to join i would switch visas..

Am confused about which visitor visa would be best and about showing proof you wouldn't overstay

Many thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Since you last stayed in UK as visitor from December 2012 to June 2013, i.e. 6 months, they will probably refuse you entry if you return at any time before December. Even applying for a family visit visa may raise issues and you may be turned down. There is a general understanding that a visitor shouldn't stay longer than 6 months in any continuous period of 12 months. The fact you were grilled last time is a good indication of Home Office's view on your situation. Last time they had no convincing reason to deny you entry, but this time it may be different, and any record of visa or entry refusal will make future applications trickier.
Much safer to meet up in a neutral country in Europe, for example.


----------



## lushelectric (Aug 27, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Since you last stayed in UK as visitor from December 2012 to June 2013, i.e. 6 months, they will probably refuse you entry if you return at any time before December. Even applying for a family visit visa may raise issues and you may be turned down. There is a general understanding that a visitor shouldn't stay longer than 6 months in any continuous period of 12 months. The fact you were grilled last time is a good indication of Home Office's view on your situation. Last time they had no convincing reason to deny you entry, but this time it may be different, and any record of visa or entry refusal will make future applications trickier.
> Much safer to meet up in a neutral country in Europe, for example.


Thank you

If they refused entry would they have me return to Germany or Australia?

Would having a lease and job offer once visa obtained in Germany make any difference or if I was only planning to visit for a week or two?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I wouldn't say 100% impossible, but chances of being allowed in aren't good.
You will be returned to wherever you took the flight to come to UK, but if your Schengen leave is expired (i.e. you have stayed in Schengen longer than 90-in-180 days), they may send you back to Australia.


----------



## deeksha12 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hi,

I have a quick question unable to locate the old thread on which Joppa you answered my queries. Thanks once again for all the support that you extend to share information.

My husband moved to London in June as he has an ILR visa & finally has taken up a job thr which offers him a salary of more than 18600 GBP. He also has entered into a Flat share agreement with an Indian Family. 

I will be eligible for a spouse Visa once he works continuously for 6 months which will complete in coming Febrary'2014, Now I want to visit him for a period of 3 months and then come back to India an apply for a Spouse/ Dependent Visa for future settlement.

1. Which category should I apply my Visa - Tourist or Family Visitor ?

2. I am currently employed with a reputed bank in india which I am planning to quit soon. So what are the documents required ? 

3. Is it difficult to get the visa in my case ? 


I already have the following documents:
- My Husband's Appointment Letter
- Last two months Salary slips
- Bank statements which show a balance of more than 5000 GBP
-Invitation Letter 
- NOC Letter from Landlord
- Rent Agreement with landlord
- My Salary slips of last 3 months
- Bank Statements which shows a balance of 3000 GBP

4. Except these documents do I require any other documents ? 

5. Is my case strong enough to apply ?

Regards
Deeksha Nagpal


----------

